# Recommend budget speakers for 2.0 system



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Currently I use a Boston Acoustics TV-25 Soundbar for the bedroom to go with the 58 inch Panasonic Pro TV Monitor ( no built-in speakers and this was the main TV in my previous home). My wife does most of the TV watching in the bedroom and she does not even turn on the Soundbar's Subwoofer .Thus I would like to move the Soundbar plus Sub to the Family Room for general TV watching so I don't have to turn on the main HT system .The Panny monitor does have 16W RMS internal audio amps for connecting 6 ohm external speakers. This seems to be all my wife needs. I tried it out with a pair of cheap 6 ohm bookshelf sized speakers that came with one of those integrated boom boxes and it is definitely loud enough for her at 50% volume . Definitely has more bass than the soundbar without the Sub . 

So now I am motivated to purchase a pair of Budget Bookshelf speakers with speaker sensitivity around 89 db just to connect up to the Panny monitor and use its internal audio amps. Any recommendations? Would something like the Dayton B652 be OK ? I would prefer to keep cost less than $50 since she's not at all fussy about sound. 

Tks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
At $50, I do not think you can do much better than the Dayton's, If at all. Please let us know how it sounds. It will certainly be a major step up from a Soundbar.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I moved the Boston Acoustics TV-25 Soundbar to my main listening area and the Soundbar definitely sound better than the Panasonic Viera P50ST30 speakers .


----------

